# HLN Channel not on 61.5?



## dontech (Jun 1, 2009)

Found out from Dish CSR that I need to go to eastern arc if I want to see HLN in HD. Does anyone know if that is true? I have one HD receiver and 2 legacy SD receivers ( 508) and I don't think I can do this with a new dish. I also may not have line of site to eastern ARC, even though I can see 61.5 . I currently use 110/119 with a DPPro switch and a 61.5 wing dish.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

HLN (SD and HD) is on 72.7W and 119W.


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

HD is on 119?


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

sd on 119, HD on 72 and 129.


----------



## Dish97 (Dec 19, 2009)

garys said:


> sd on 119, HD on 72 and 129.


If you can get your Boston HD locals via OTA, cheapest fix is to turn 61.5 towards 129. Boston SD locals on 110. My brother did this. Used a Radio Shack UHF only OTA in attic and turned his 61.5 westward. Unlike me, he's cheap!


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

garys said:


> sd on 119, HD on 72 and 129.


Oopsie. HLN HD is on spot beams on 119W. It is CONUS on 129W TP32.


----------



## dontech (Jun 1, 2009)

One thought -- is it possible to pull HD from both 61.5 and 129? Does the receiver or Dish network insist on going to only one? Reason I ask is that I have an extra dish 300 and if I can aim at 129 and have the right line of sight, I could hook it up as a wing dish to my dish 500 that has the extra port on it, since my 61.5 is in another spot in the yard and has a separate connection to to DP44. If this works, how would the reciever choose to get the same signal that is on both satellites?


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

You'd do better to look at 72.


----------

